# Who makes the best Alarms?????????????????????????



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Im gonna order a Alarm next week & just wanted to get everyones input on who makes the Best for the money (not just the most expensive)

the Alarm has to have
1. LED pager remote
2. Remote car start


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

DEI, makes the best alarm systems......
or as most know them VIPER, Clifford, Python, Avital.....etc. 
All the same manufaturer which is DEI.

http://www.directed.com

Check out Viper's new Alarms w/ Remote Start and pager

Viper 791XV
Viper 690XV
Viper 591XV

http://www.directed.com/security/viper/vip...r_responder.asp


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Jan 13 2004, 01:31 PM
> *DEI, makes the best alarm systems......
> or as most know them VIPER, Clifford, Python, Avital.....etc.
> All the same manufaturer which is DEI.
> ...


Do you think this is a good price for this one ???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=48611

or this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=48611 



Last edited by CUTLASS BOYZ at Jan 13 2004, 01:54 PM


----------



## 81regal (Jan 15, 2002)

compustar is the best in the biz with the SPREAD SPESTRUM (SS) i can get you one for $400 CAN. this one has a 1 mile range and vibrate unlike the 800 ft of your DEI


----------



## 81regal (Jan 15, 2002)

if you want a compustar FM with 5000 ft range ( yes 5000 ft) i can get you one for $350 CAN plus shipping


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

naaa dude, get the Prestige APS996, it's the baddest alarm out there


----------



## DedicatedAudio (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals95_@Jan 13 2004, 02:31 PM
> *DEI, makes the best alarm systems......
> or as most know them VIPER, Clifford, Python, Avital.....etc.
> All the same manufaturer which is DEI.
> ...


 The Viper 591xv doesnt have security features, it more less is remote start and keyless entry with a 2 way. Now why in the hell they make it like that i have no idea. I have the 790xv on my truck which is the previous model to the 791 and love it. As far as the prestige models, havent exactly had the best of luck out of them. Lower price than the viper, but also lower quality IMO.

Stick with the DEI models and their lifetime warranty from an authorized dealer. Anything goes wrong its taken care of, it might cost you up to 200 more but thats better than having to replace the alarm.


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

I use Black Widow and AutoPage the most. I have had the best reliability with these two makes.


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

DEI


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81regal_@Jan 13 2004, 01:56 PM
> *compustar is the best in the biz with the SPREAD SPESTRUM (SS) i can get you one for $400 CAN. this one has a 1 mile range and vibrate unlike the 800 ft of your DEI*


 You just keep believing that Compustar is the "best in the biz" ---ask anyone who is actually in the 12volt installation business..and you will get a resounding reply of pure shit when it comes to compustar. DEI is going to be your best choice for reliability i.e. Clifford, Viper, Python, Sidewinder..etc...etc. I have also had very good luck with Code Alarm i.e. the TW1 and the CA640. The Audiovox Prestige APS996 is also an excellent choice....but run like hell when it comes to Compustar.


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

Always had Viper.

I have receipts for over $2500 worth.

Love the lifetime warranty, range comes and goes. Pretty much only use them for the remote start and keyless entry.


----------



## peter (Oct 19, 2003)

i have the clifford one with the lcd and remote start i like it


----------



## lolo4life (Dec 26, 2003)

DEI


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cincycaddy+Jan 16 2004, 01:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cincycaddy @ Jan 16 2004, 01:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--81regal_@Jan 13 2004, 01:56 PM
> *compustar is the best in the biz with the SPREAD SPESTRUM (SS) i can get you one for $400 CAN. this one has a 1 mile range and vibrate unlike the 800 ft of your DEI*


You just keep believing that Compustar is the "best in the biz" ---ask anyone who is actually in the 12volt installation business..and you will get a resounding reply of pure shit when it comes to compustar. DEI is going to be your best choice for reliability i.e. Clifford, Viper, Python, Sidewinder..etc...etc. I have also had very good luck with Code Alarm i.e. the TW1 and the CA640. The Audiovox Prestige APS996 is also an excellent choice....but run like hell when it comes to Compustar.[/b][/quote]
Sorry to say it but your wrong. I have installed Compustar for over 4 years now and had very few problems. DEI does make some good products dont get me wrong, but nothing like the ss compustar. Im one of the top installers in the USA for Compustar as are business has done more Compustars then any one else. So when you say run like hell when it come to comustar that gets kinda personal.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow63+Jan 20 2004, 06:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (HiLow63 @ Jan 20 2004, 06:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to say it but your wrong. I have installed Compustar for over 4 years now and had very few problems. DEI does make some good products dont get me wrong, but nothing like the ss compustar. Im one of the top installers in the USA for Compustar as are business has done more Compustars then any one else. So when you say run like hell when it come to comustar that gets kinda personal.[/b][/quote]
Glad to hear you have had good luck with them. I wouldn't touch one with a ten foot pole.


----------



## marvin-r (Jul 1, 2009)

When it comes to security systems, turn to Pinnacle Security. We are able to offer a number of security systems to fit a variety of needs. In addition to offering the most up-to-date equipment available, we also work with you to ensure that you are purchasing the system that is going to work best for your home or business alarm systems.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't really think there is a "best" alarm...more or less has a lot to do with what you are looking for in an alarm, and what you want to pay, and what add-ons your looking to put into it. 

I have had excellent luck with my older Alpine one, and I have put 2 Viper 791xv's in my cars. I love the alarm...but I hate how it eats batteries like crazy!

I have seen/heard great things about compustar as well. 

Really all a personal choice. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Jan 15 2004, 05:43 PM~1527805
> *DEI
> *


x2


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marvin-r_@Jul 1 2009, 03:12 AM~14348791
> *When it comes to security systems, turn to Pinnacle Security. We are able to offer a number of security systems to fit a variety of needs. In addition to offering the most up-to-date equipment available, we also work with you to ensure that you are purchasing the system that is going to work best for your home or business alarm systems.
> *


*5 FUCKING YEARS LATER*


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jul 1 2009, 11:22 AM~14350648
> *5 FUCKING YEARS LATER
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jul 1 2009, 09:22 AM~14350648
> *5 FUCKING YEARS LATER
> *


X2
:twak: 

I started this topic shit I dont even have the Cutty or Lac anymore :uh:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

I LIKE AUTOPAGE HAVENT TRIED ANY OTHERS YET


----------

